# Zugriff auf Server via VPN



## hafi020493 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe eine VPN-Verbindung zum Netzwerk in meiner Schule hergestellt und es steht in den Netzwerkverbindungen auch "Verbindung hergestellt" und jetzt wüsste ich gern wie ich auf die Dateien auf dem Server zugreifen kann. Hat jemand eine Idee???

mfG


----------



## klyer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zugriif auf Server via VPN*

wenn der server dateien freigegeben hat, dann kannste welche sehen 
mfg


----------



## hafi020493 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zugriif auf Server via VPN*



klyer schrieb:


> wenn der server dateien freigegeben hat, dann kannste welche sehen
> mfg


Wo???


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zugriif auf Server via VPN*

Gibst halt einfach in die Adressleiste eines Ordners \\IP_der_schule\Ordner_der_schule ein und schon kommst du drauf


----------



## hafi020493 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zugriif auf Server via VPN*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Gibst halt einfach in die Adressleiste eines Ordners \\IP_der_schule\Ordner_der_schule ein und schon kommst du drauf


Also thx erstmal
aus irgendeinem Grund will der mein PW nicht, ich werd am Mittwoch mal den Admin fragen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2009)

Ggf. musst du dich dafür extra identifizieren.
Im Explorer unter Extras "Netzlaufwerk" hinzufügen:
Pfad des Servers&Laufwerk (wie von f.realm angegeben)
Dann noch Benutzernamen und Passwort (blau unterlegte Schrift im unteren Bereich) einstellen. Benutzername ist z.B. bei mir NameDesServers\BenutzerName.
Auch ohne das sollten sich i.d.R. Server über die "Suchen"-Funktion finden lassen. Zugriff ist dann zwar noch nicht möglich, aber du weißt, dass das VPN funktioniert.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Mai 2009)

Ob er den Benutzernamen und Passwort beim versuch, den Netzwerkpfad direkt über den Explorer mit \\IP\Ordner anzusprechen oder bei Extras > Netzlaufwerk, eingibt, sollte egal sein.

Sinnvollerweise macht man sich für soetwas auch gleich eine Batch Datei, um die Verbindung mit nur einem Klick herzustellen.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel, was du so direkt in eine Textdatei schreiben kannst und diese dann nur noch in z.b. Connect.bat umbenennen musst.


@Title Verbindung zu Schule
@echo off

@set USER=Benutzername für die Schule
@set PASSWORD=Passwort für die Schule
@set NETWORKDRIVE=Laufwerk, welches dem Schulordner zugewiesen werden soll, optimalerweise Z:
@set NETWORKPATH=\\IP der Schule\Ordner der Schule

@net use %NETWORKDRIVE% %NETWORKPATH% %USER% /pwd:%PASSWORD% /persistent:NO

exit


Die kannst du so übernehmen, musst nur im Header bei den set Befehlen die passenden Daten eintragen und das Ding dann von *.txt in *.bat umbenennen und draufklicken, nachdem du dich über die VPN Verbindung eingewählt hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Ob er den Benutzernamen und Passwort beim versuch, den Netzwerkpfad direkt über den Explorer mit \\IP\Ordner anzusprechen oder bei Extras > Netzlaufwerk, eingibt, sollte egal sein.



Der Hintergrund ist die spezifische Angabe von Benuzternamen und Passwort.
Wenn man das nicht macht (und ich wüsste nicht, wie man das in der Titelleiste integrieren könnte) versucht sich Windows mit dem Windows-Benutzernamen und Passwort zu identifizieren, was vermutlich nicht identisch mit den VPN Einstellungen ist.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Mai 2009)

Windows fragt bei der Öffnung eines Netzwerkordners nach Benutzername und Passwort, wenn der PC sich nicht mit den aktuellen Benutzerdaten anmelden kann.

Unter XP Home können die Netzwerkpasswörter (Extas > Netzlaufwerk hinzufügen) nicht gespeichert werden und ich weiss jetzt nicht ob er XP Home oder XP Pro hat, von daher gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass er Home benutzt und da ist es egal welchen Weg er nimmt


----------

